# executable



## luckybenji86 (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour a tous,
Voila mon probleme est relatif au monde java. Sous window, pour lancer une application java, je crée un fichier .bat appelant ma classe principal java. Mon probleme est que je doit faire la meme chose mais sous un os mac.

Etant donné que je ne suis pas un utilisateur mac, je pense etre dans le bonne endroit pour vous demander comment faire.

En bref, je cherche l'extension du fichier équivalent au .bat. 

Merci d'avance...


----------



## ntx (28 Mars 2008)

Ce sont les scripts soit UNIX (csh, bash, ...) soit de l'Apple Script. Dans le deux cas tu peux écrire un script équivalent à ton .bat et en faire une application double-cliquable pour la lancer.


----------



## Dr_cube (29 Mars 2008)

Le plus simple est de créer un jar exécutable, comme ça ton programme se lancera de la même manière quel que soit le système.


----------



## GrandGibus (29 Mars 2008)

Pour une VRAIE intégration Java sous Mac OS X, il faut utiliser Jar Bundler. Si tu as un mac sous la main, tu peux l'utiliser directement. 

Dans le cas contraire, il existe aussi une extension Ant.

A la différence de Windows, Mac OS X propose une vraie solution pour que le lancement des applications Java ressemblent trait pour trait aux applications natives...

Sinon, je plussoie Dr_cube, tout en faisant attention à bien spécifier le Class-Path dans le MANIFEST.MF de l'archive.


----------



## luckybenji86 (1 Avril 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, ce qui m'a bien fait avancé dans mon projet.
J'ai donc choisi de partir sur la création d'un fichier .jar.
Je le crée à partir d'Eclipse mais le soucis c'est que mon MANIFEST.MF ne fonctionne pas. Il n'arrive pas a trouvé mes properties.

J'ai déja cherché des exemple mais en vain.

Je ne vous pose pas de question a ce sujet car je sait que je dépasse les limites de ce forum(basée sur mac et non sur java).

Je vous remercie quand même pour votre aide.

Salutation...


----------



## Eul Mulot (1 Avril 2008)

Non c'est aussi pour dépanner en Java que ce forum est là ! 

A quel niveau tu as un soucis avec ton manifest ?


----------



## luckybenji86 (1 Avril 2008)

Merci pour votre aide,

mon manifest est comme suivant :

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: lib/activation.jar lib/mail.jar Ressources/
Main-Class: froggyGourmet.Froggy

Dans le répertoire Ressources se trouve mes fichiers .properties relatifs a l'api.

Le problème est que le class-path a l'air de ne pas être pris en compte car les RessourcesBundle ne trouve pas les fichiers properties.

Or du fichier.jar, l'api fonctionne correctement en déclarant le dossier ressource dans le classpath.

Dans un autre forum, on m'a dit d'intégrer mes ressources d'une autre manière mais je n'arrive pas a trouvé cette manière.

Merci d'avance...


----------



## luckybenji86 (1 Avril 2008)

Désolé pour la faute de francais, 

or du fichier .jar,   ---> Hors du fichier .jar,


----------



## luckybenji86 (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Je me permet de vous relancer car je n'arrive toujour pas a faire de mes script (.bash) des executable double cliquable.

Comment faire S'il vous plait ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## luckybenji86 (18 Avril 2008)

Es qu'un applescipt pourrai m'aider et si oui, s'exécute t-il par un double clique?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## ntx (18 Avril 2008)

luckybenji86 a dit:


> Je me permet de vous relancer car je n'arrive toujour pas a faire de mes script (.bash) des executable double cliquable.
> 
> Comment faire S'il vous plait ?


En renommant le fichier .command


----------



## luckybenji86 (5 Mai 2008)

Qu'appelle tu par renommé le fichier .command ?  :hein:

Je suis désolé car mes question sont peut être futile mais je travail habituellement sur pc et la je doit créer quelque chose sur mac sans avoir de mac (c'est à dire sous windows) donc pas vraiment simple tous cela.

Merci d'avance...


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Mai 2008)

luckybenji86 a dit:


> Qu'appelle tu par renommé le fichier .command ?  :hein:
> 
> Je suis désolé car mes question sont peut être futile mais je travail habituellement sur pc et la je doit créer quelque chose sur mac sans avoir de mac (c'est à dire sous windows) donc pas vraiment simple tous cela.
> 
> Merci d'avance...


-_-'

Changer l'extension du nom de fichier en .command (à la place de .bash dans le cas présent).


----------

